# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  الأباطرة الرومان

## هيثم الفقى

على الرغم من أن مصر أصبحت إحدى  ولايات الإمبراطورية الرومانية بدءًا من عام 30ق.م عقب انتصار القائد  الروماني أوكتافيان (الذي سمي فيما بعد أغسطس) على غريمه وزميله القائد  الروماني الآخر ماركوس أنطونيوس ومعشوقته وزوجته الملكة كليوباترا السابعة  آخر ملكات الأسرة البطلمية في مصر في موقعة أكتيوم البحرية 31ق.م. ثم  انتحار كليوباترا في حوالي منتصف أغسطس من عام 30ق.م ودخول أغسطس مصر  فاتحًا منتصرًا وضمها لأملاك الشعب الروماني ، فإن سجل العلاقات بين مصر  وروما يعود إلى فترة طويلة قبل هذا التاريخ . ففي 273ق.م أرسل الملك بطليموس فيلادلفوس – ثاني ملوك  البطالمة في مصر – بعثة دبلوماسية إلى روما لكي يؤكد على علاقات الصداقة  بين مصر وروما في أثناء الحرب بين روما والملك بيروس ملك مملكة أبيروس في  غرب بلاد اليونان ولكن دون أن ينضم لطرف منهما. وفي القرن الثاني قبل  الميلاد توسعت روما شرقًا واشتبكت مع عدد من الممالك الهلينستية وانتصرت  عليها، أما مملكة البطالمة في مصر – والتي ارتبطت بصداقة معها قبل وقت طويل  – كما أسلفنا – فقد كانت بمنأى عن هذه العداوات مع روما قبل وكانت تتمتع  بحماية روما في بعض المناسبات كلما دعت الضرورة، وعلى ذلك يمكن القول بأنه  على الرغم من أن مملكة البطالمة كانت تتمتع باستقلال شكلي على عهد الملوك  البطالمة الضعاف (بعد وفاة الملك البطلمي الرابع فيلوباتور 205/204ق.م)  فإنها كانت من الناحية الفعلية دولة تابعة للنفوذ الروماني وتتمتع بحماية  الرومان. 

  ومن الأمثلة التي تدعم ما ذكرنا في هذا الصدد أنه بعد وفاة الملك البطلمي  الرابع ارتقى العرش البطلمي ابنه الطفل الذي كان في الخامسة من عمره وهو  بطليموس الخامس أبيفانيس فانتهز الملك السليوقي في سوريا أنتيوخوس الثالث  هذه الفرصة السانحة واستولى على فينيقيا ووقفت جيوشه على أعتاب مصر  البطلمية، ولكن روما كانت قد فرغت من حربها مع هانيبال (الحرب البونية  الثانية) وخرجت منها منتصرة فأمره الملك أنتيوخوس الثالث أن "ابتعد عن هذه  المملكة التي تحت حمايتها والتي خولنا أبوه (بطليموس الرابع) في وصاياه  الأخيرة بالقيام على أمره " وقد انصاع الملك السليوقي لهذا الإنذار واستمر  في غزواته خارج حدود مصر وزوجته ابنته للملك البطلمي الشاب. 

 وبعد ذلك بفترة وبالتحديد في  صيف عام 168ق.م وكان يحكم مصر وقتها ملك شاب هو بطليموس السادس فيلوميتور  وكانت روما مشغولة بحربها مع الملك بيرسيوس ملك مقدونيا – غزا أنيتوخوس  الرابع ملك السليوقيين مصر وأسر الملك البطلمي الشاب وأعلن نفسه ملكًا في  مصر وعسكر بجيشه قرب الإسكندرية، وفي ذلك الحين وصلت الأنباء بأن الرومان  قد سحقوا الملك بيرسيوس في موقعة "بيدنا"، وأرسلت روما رسولاً من طرفها هو  جايوس بوبليوس لايناس ومعه مرسوم من مجلس السناتو الروماني إلى الملك  أنتيوخوس الرابع. وكان هذا المرسوم – كما يروى المؤرخ اليوناني بوليبيوس  الذي كان معاصرًا للأحداث – يحتوي على أمر من السناتو للملك السليوقي بأن  يُنهي حربه مع بطليموس فورًا وأن يسحب جيشه إلى سوريا. ولما تسلم الملك  المرسوم وقرأه رد الملك بأنه يريد أن يستشير أصدقائه حول هذا التطور الجديد  فما كان من المبعوث الروماني الذي كان يمسك في يده عصا من كرمه إلا أن رسم  دائرة حول الملك السليوقي بعصاه وأمره بأن يرد على رسالة السناتو قبل أن  يخرج من الدائرة، وقد بوغت الملك من هذا التصرف الجريء وتردد بعض الشيء  ولكنه رد بأنه سينفذ كل ما طلبه الرومان. 

 وبعد طرد أنتيوخوس الرابع من مصر نشب  نزاع على العرش البطلمي بين بطليموس السادس فيلوميتور وأخيه الأصغر بطليموس  يو أرجيتيس الثاني وقامت روما بتسوية النزاع بينهما بأن أسندت عرش مصر  للأخ الأكبر وعرش قورينه – ليبيا الحالية – للأخ الأصغر كمملكة منفصلة.  وبعد سنوات من ذلك التقسيم شعر الأخ الأصغر بأن أخاه يرمي إلى اغتياله وحكم  قورينه فأحبط المحاولة وأعلن في وصية أنه يتنازل لروما عن مملكة قورينة  بعد وفاته. ولكن بطليموس الثامن الذي كتب هذه الوصية عاصر أخاه فيلوميتور  وعاد بعد وفاته ليحكم مصر وبرقة معًا وامتد حكمه أربعة وخمسين عامًا، وفي  عام 96ق.م آلت قورينة إلى الدولة الرومانية بمقتضى تلك الوصية. 

 وظل ملوك البطالمة هذه الحالة  ألعوبة في أيدي القادة الرومان فترة طويلة وكان منهم الملك بطليموس الثاني  عشر الملقب بـ((الزمار)) الذي فرّ إلى روما 58ق.م يطلب الأمان بعد أن ساءت  الأحوال في مصر ضده. وفي روما لقى الدعم والتأييد من القائد الروماني بومبي  الذي أوصى عليه صديقه جابينيوس الحاكم الروماني على سوريا الذي قام بغزو  مصر 54ق.م. وأعاد الزمار إلى عرشه. ولما لم يتمكن بطليموس الزمار من أن  يدفع لجابينيوس المكافأة الضخمة التي وعده بها وقدرها عشرة آلاف تالنت من  الفضة ولا من رد القروض التي استدانها من مرابين رومان آخرين عين أحد  الدائنين الرومان وزيرًا لماليته ويدعى جايوس رابيريوس بوستوموس. وبعد وفاة  بطليموس الزمار 51ق.م أوصى بأن يؤول عرش مملكته إلى كبرى بناته كليوباترا  السابعة التي كانت في الثامنة عشرة من عمرها بالاشتراك مع أخيها ابنه  الأكبر الذي كان صبيًا في التاسعة أو العاشرة من عمره وأن تكون روما وصية  عليهما، وبعد عامين اشتبك القائدان يوليوس قيصر وبومبي في حرب أهلية عام  49ق.م وفي العام التالي فرّ بومبي إلى مصر وتعقبه يوليوس قيصر إلى هناك حيث  اكتشف أنه قد قتل، وعلى أثر ذلك قام قيصر بتسوية الخلاف بين كليوباترا  وأخيها على عرش مصر لصالح كليوباترا بالطبع وحيث قامت قوات قيصر بهزيمة قوة  الأخ الأصغر لكليوباترا هزيمة ساحقة ولقى هذا الأخ (بطليموس الثالث عشر)  مصرعه وزوجها قيصر من أخيها الأصر منه (بطليموس الرابع عشر). ثم قام قيصر  تصحبه كليوباترا بنزهة نيلية لمدة شهرين طارحها فيهما الغرام وتمتعا سويًا  بمشاهدة روائع الآثار المصرية. وبعد رحيل قيصر من مصر أنجبت كليوباترا  ابنًا منه تندر السكندريون به وأطلقوا عليه لقب "قيصرون" أي قيصر الصغير  ولحقت به كليوباترا وابنها من قيصر بقيصر في روما 46ق.م وعلى ضفاف التيبر  في ضيعة أعدها قيصر لها وأقامت هناك لمدة عامين وسط سخط وحنق بعض الرومان  إلى أن قتل يوليوس قيصر 44ق.م فعادت هي وحاشيتها بعد شهر من اغتياله إلى  مصر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أما عن قصة غرام كليوباترا وماركوس  أنطونيوس التي استغرقت اثنتي عشرة سنة من 42 إلى 30ق.م فقد نالت حظًا  وافرًا من الشهرة ولا تحتاج إلى المزيد من التفصيل. أما ما يعنينا من هذه  القصة في هذا السياق فهو أنه أيًا كان دور العاطفة فيها فإن بها أيضًا  دهاءً سياسيًا كامنًا يتمثل في اختيار ماركوس أنطونيوس. فقد كان كلاً من  أوكتافيان وأنطونيوس على علم بأن حسم موضوع السيطرة على روما وإمبراطوريتها  لصالح طرف منهما أمر حتمي لا يمكن تفاديه، وباختيار مصر وموارد الشرق  بالإضافة إلى زوجة مصرية يكون أنطونيوس قد حصل على قيادة النصف الأكثر  ثراءً بكثير من حيث الرجال والغنى والثروة من العالم الروماني، ولكن في شهر  سبتمبر من عام 31ق.م لقى كل من أنطونيوس وكليوباترا هزيمة ساحقة في موقعة  أكتيوم البحرية في غرب بلاد اليونان، وتعزى هذه الهزيمة إلى خطأ في  الحسابات الاستراتيجية لكل منهما. وعقب الهزيمة فرّ كل من أنطونيوس  وكليوباترا إلى مصر وتعقبهما أوكتافيان، ولكن أنطونيوس انتحر ثم تبعته  كليوباترا في ذلك بدلاً من أن يقعا أسرى في أيدي أوكتافيان. 

 وهكذا أصبحت مصر ولاية رومانية  وانتهى حكم أسرة البطالمة في مصر 30ق.م ومن هنا عيّن أوكتافيان (أغسطس)  حاكمًا رومانيًا على مصر وأقام بها إدارة رومانية وجيش احتلال روماني ليضمن  الهدوء والأمن العام في البلاد. 

 وفي عام 27ق.م مرّ حاكم روما بتحول مخطط بعناية حيث  طرح وألقى شخصية أوكتافيان جانبًا وبرز في شخصية أغسطس وهو أول السلسلة  التي نطلق عليها أباطرة الرومان بالرغم من أن التوصيف الذي اختاره أغسطس  لنفسه وللأباطرة الآخرين من بعده هو لقب Princeps أو "المواطن الأول". وقد  ظل أغسطس يحكم لمدة واحد وأربعين عامًا نفذ خلالها عددًا كبيرًا من  الإصلاحات الدستورية والاجتماعية في المجتمع الروماني وهو أمر يتفق مع ما  يميز أغسطس من حرص على إحياء تقاليد الأسلاف العظام. 
أما فيما يتعلق بالمدى الذي وصل إليه في  تغيير الأوضاع التي كانت بمصر فإنه محل جدل ونقاش بين العلماء ولكن يبرز  إجماع بين العلماء حول الأطر التالية: 

 بالنسبة لأكثرية السكان من المزارعين فإن حياتهم في  قراهم استمرت بلا تغيير جوهري باستثناء أن عبء الضرائب على كاهلهم ازداد  ثقلاً لأن الرومان كانوا أكفأ في عملية جباية وتحصيل الضرائب من الحكومات  الضعيفة للملوك البطالمة المتأخرين. أما فيما عدا ذلك فإن الحياة في القرى  استمرت بطرقها التقليدية القديمة إذ استمر النيل في الإفادة بفيضانه السنوي  الذي يهب الأرض الخصوبة ويرتفع هذا الفيضان في بعض الأعوام وينخفض في  أعوام أخرى وأحيانًا يكون متوسطًا وملائمًا لمحصول جيد أو وفير. 

 أما بخصوص التنظيم والممارسات  الإدارية المحلية والمركزية فإنها هي التي أكسبت مصر منذ بداية حكم أغسطس  طابع الولاية الرومانية. وكان على مصر – في ظل التنظيم الإمبراطوري الكبير –  أن تزود روما بثلث احتياجاتها السنوية من الحبوب اللازمة لإطعام الشعب  الروماني. ولكي يضمن أغسطس عدم تمزق مصر أو انحرافها عن الهدف السابق  (تزويد روما بثلث ما تحتاج إليه سنويًا من الحبوب) فقد جعل منها ولاية أشبه  ما تكون بضيعة خاصة بالإمبراطور. فعلى النقيض من الولايات الأخرى التي كان  يتولى الحكم فيها رومان تبوأوا مكانًا عليّا وارتقوا في سلم الإدارة  الرومانية حتى وظيفة قناصل ثم تركوا القنصلية وأصبحوا "قناصل سابقين  Proconsul " فإن حكم مصر أسند إلى موظفين أقل يطلق عليهم لقب "الوالي  Praefectus " وكان يعتبر "قائمًا بالأعمال" يعينه الإمبراطور كممثل شخصي  له. وجرى العرف منذ عهد أغسطس على أنه يكون والي مصر من طبقة الفرسان وهي  الطبقة التي شكلت منذ بداية حكم الإمبراطور أغسطس العمود الفقري والمتين  والحصن الصلب في تأييده. وقد اشترط أغسطس ألا يسمح للرومان من طبقة السناتو  أو حتى من الشخصيات البارزة العامة من طبقة الفرسان بدخول مصر إلا بعد  الحصول على إذن صريح بذلك من الإمبراطور في روما. وربما يكون من بين  التفسيرات لهذا الإجراء أن أغسطس لم يشأ أن يحط من قدر ولاته في مصر في نظر  رعاياهم من خلال الزيارات المتكررة من جانب شخصيات رومانية تفوقهم وتعلوهم  قدرًا فأراد من خلال هذا ألإجراء أن يجنبهم ذلك الحرج. ولكن الدافع الأكبر  لوضع هذه القيود أمام علية الرومان من زيارة مصر هو استبعاد الزعماء  والقادة المناوئين من ذوى النفوذ وأن يتحاشى إمكانية أن تصبح مصر مرة أخرى  قاعدة للمعارضة السياسية تتمتع بمساندة ودعم عسكري كما حدث مع ماركوس  أنطونيوس من قبل. وكان الوالي الروماني في مصر – في نظر رعاياه من المصريين  – يتمتع بأبهة وسلطان لا نظير له، وكان يعد "نائب الملك" ويمثل "فرعونهم"  المقيم على البعد في روما. 

 ومن ناحية التقسيم الإداري فإن أغسطس أبقى على  التقسيم الإداري الذي كان سائدًا في مصر من قبل وهو حوالي ثلاثون إقليمًا  أو "نوموس" (باللغة اليونانية لغة الإدارة في مصر في العصرين البطلمي  والروماني) وكان يحكم كل نوموس حاكم يطلق عليه لقب "ستراتيجوس" (بمعنى حاكم  وقائد). ولكن في ظل هذا الإطار الثابت الذي لم يتغير – كما قد يبدوا – فإن  أغسطس أحدث تغييرًا جذريًا في تركيبة القوة أو النفوذ، فتحت حكم البطالمة  كان الاستراتيجوس يحظى بسلطات عسكرية ومدنية، أما أغسطس فقد جعل من هؤلاء  الحكام للأقاليم المصرية موظفين مدنيين تمامًا وجردهم من سلطاتهم العسكرية.  

 ومن عصر  أغسطس (بداية الحكم الروماني لمصر) فصاعدًا كانت السلطات العسكرية في يد  الضباط العسكريين فقط الموجودين في خدمة القوات المسلحة الرومانية. وإذا  كان الجيش تحت حكم البطالمة يتألف من جنود مزارعين يعيشون مع أسرهم على  إقطاعات من الأرض وكان يمنحها لهم الملوك البطالمة ويستدعون للقتال وقت  الحاجة، فإن وحدات الجيش الروماني كانت موزعة بشكل استراتيجي في أنحاء  الولاية على النمط الروماني في صورة معسكرات محصنة أو نقاط حدودية. وكانت  هناك فرقة رومانية متمركزة عند نيكوبوليس (مدينة النصر) إلى الشرق من  الإسكندرية لتأمين الإسكندرية التي كانت أخطر بؤرة للقلاقل تحت حكم الملوك  البطالمة الأواخر، وفرقة أخرى عند بابيلون على نهر النيل بالقرب من منف  (ممفيس) باعتبار منف هي مفتاح الاتصالات بين مصر العليا ومصر السفلى. كما  كانت هناك كتائب صغيرة ترسل بالتناوب للقيام بمهام الحراسة في عدد من  الأماكن الرئيسية الهامة كالحدود المناجم والمحاجر ومحاور الطرق الهامة  ومستودعات تخزين الحبوب. ولنا عودة بعد قليل إلى دور الجيش الروماني في  إخضاع بقية أرجاء مصر وحملاته في الحدود المجاورة في الجنوب والجنوب  الشرقي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أما عن الإدارة أو الحكومة المدنية  الرومانية في مصر كما أرسى أغسطس قواعدها وطورها خلفاؤه من بعده فكانت ذات  طابع روماني متميز وإن كان الموظفون القائمون عليها – باستثناء المناصب  العليا الرفيعة في القمة – من السكان المحليين، كما كانت اللغة اليونانية –  وليست اللاتينية – هي لغة الإدارة. وفي الإسكندرية كان كبار الموظفين  القريبين من الوالي يضمون بعض الضباط والموظفين وكانوا يعرفون اللغتين  اللاتينية واليونانية وكانوا يتسلمون نصوص المراسلات اللاتينية من  الإمبراطور أو الوالي ويصيغونها باللغة اليونانية لنشرها في أرجاء الولاية.  وفي مجال الإدارة المحلية فقد تم الإبقاء على بعض الألقاب من العصر  البطلمي وإن أجرى بعض التغييرات في مسئوليات المنصب كما هو الحال في وظيفة  الاستراتيجوس. أما بالنسبة لبقية الوظائف والألقاب فقد استحدثت وظائف  وألقاب جديدة حسب الحاجة وأرسيت قواعد جديدة تحكم الجوانب الهامة في  الاقتصاد والمجتمع والدين. 

 كانت هذه خلفية سريعة عن العلاقات بين مصر وروما قبل  الغزو الروماني ثم ذكر أهم ملامح الإدارة الرومانية لمصر – بعد الغزو – في  عجالة قصيرة. والآن ولكي تكتمل هذه الصورة بعض الشيء نعود لنرى كيف بسط  الرومان سيطرتهم على مصر وكيف أمكنهم تأمين حدودها الجنوبية وحملاتهم هناك  وفي شبه جزيرة العرب على عهد الولاة الثلاثة الأول لمصر تحت حكم أغسطس وهم  كورنيليوس جالوس وايليوس جالوس وبترونيوس. 

 وأول ما تجدر الإشارة إليه في هذا  المقام هو إخضاع الرومان لمصر العليا والإقليم الطيبي الذي اشتهر بتمرده  وثورته ضد الغزاة والحكم الأجنبي وآخرهم الملوك البطالمة، فقد أخضع الرومان  مصر السفلي في أول الأمر ولكن ذلك لم يقترن بإخضاع جنوب مصر والذي كان  لسنوات طويلة في حالة تمرد وثورة شبه مستمرة ضد الحكم البطلمي، وكان في  حالة رفض لتقبل إمبراطور روماني مثلما رفض من قبل الملوك البطالمة. ولذلك  كان من أول المهام التي أنيطت بأول الولاة الرومان في مصر – كورنيليوس  جالوس – من قبل الإمبراطور أغسطس هو قمع هذه القلاقل والاضطرابات الداخلية.  وفي نطاق هذه المهمة قمع هذا الوالي تمردًا في هيروبوليس (بالقرب من  السويس) وهي مدينة لها بعض الأهمية العسكرية في الطريق إلى فلسطين وعلم بأن  الإقليم الطيبي قام بثورة عارمة انتشرت على نطاق واسع بسبب وصول جباة  الضرائب الرومان. وردًا على ذلك أرسل كورنيليوس جالوس قواته للقضاء على هذه  الثورة 29ق.م وسرعان ما أدرك المصريون في الجنوب أن القوات الرومانية ذات  بأس شديد وأنها أكثر صلابة من القوات البطلمية، وتم سحق التمرد في خمسة عشر  يومًا في معركتين ضاريتين وتم إخضاع خمس مدن يتكون منها الإقليم الطيبي.  وسار الوالي بعد ذلك إلى مدينة سيني (أسوان) وفي جزيرة فيلاي (فيلة) التقى  برسل من حاكم الأثيوبيين في مملكة مروي جنوب مصر، وتوصل كورنيليوس جالوس  إلى اتفاق مع هؤلاء السفراء تصبح بمقتضاه منطقة ما بعد الشلال الأول محمية  رومانية بصورة ما ويظل حكمها في أيدي الأثيوبيين. ويبدو أن هذا الفتح السهل  للبلاد قد أدار رأس الوالي الأول لمصر إذ يقال أنه أمر بإقامة تماثيل  تكريمًا لشخصه وأن تكتب وتعلق النقوش على المباني العامة وبذلك أثار امتعاض  واستياء الإمبراطور أغسطس. ورغم أن أحد هذه النقوش التي تمتدح كورنيليوس  جاللوس قد عثر عليه في جزيرة فيلة ورغم أن هذا النقش لا يوحي بأدنى شك في  ولاءه للإمبراطور رغم لهجته المتباهية فإن الإمبراطور أغسطس رغب أن يؤكد  حكمه الفردي المطلق في مصر فاستدعى واليه المتعجرف مما أدى إلى انتحار  الأخير. 

  وبعد انتحار كورنيليوس جالوس تم إرسال أيليوس جالوس واليًا على مصر 27ق.م  وعلى عاتقه مهمة خاصة تتمثل في إخضاع القبائل على جانبي البحر الأحمر وكذلك  الأثيوبيين أو التوصل إلى اتفاق معهم. ومن هنا خطط أيليوس جالوس لحملة على  شبه الجزيرة العربية وحشد حملة مكونة من عشرة آلاف رجل من القوات  الرومانية في مصر والقوات الحليفة التي كان من بينها ألف من مملكة الأنباط  (جنوب الأردن) أرسلهم أوبوداس (عبادة) الملك النبطي الموالي للرومان تحت  قيادة وزيره الأكبر سيلايوس (سُلّي أو صالح) وكان ترتيب وإعداد هذه الحملة  سيئًا منذ البداية حيث جهز الرومان أسطولاً عند خليج السويس لخوض حرب  بحرية، ويبدو أنهم كانوا يجهلون أنه لن تكون هناك مقاومة بحرية عربية.  وأدرك الرومان هذه الحقيقة بعد فوات الأوان حينما انتقلت هذه القوات بالفعل  عبر البحر الأحمر إلى الساحل النبطي بعد رحلة استغرقت خمسة عشر يومًا فقد  خلالها الأسطول الروماني عددًا من سفنه وانتشر المرض بين الجنود. وقضت  الحملة الشتاء في مملكة الأنباط وفي الربيع تحركت الحملة برًا على الساحل  الغربي لشبه الجزيرة إلى حدود مملكة سبأ، ولم تواجه معارضة منظمة من قوات  عربية ولم تجد صعوبة كبيرة في تفريق القوات العربية ذات التسليح المتواضع  وفي الاستيلاء على عدد من المدن هناك ووصلوا إلى مملكة سبأ وعاصمتها مأرب  بعد ستة أشهر.
  ورغم ذلك فإن الحملة اضطرت على التخلي عن محاولة إخضاع مأرب بعد حصار دام  ستة أيام وعادت أدراجها إلى الحدود النبطية وعبرت بقايا هذا الجيش البحر  الأحمر إلى ميناء "ميوس هوروموس" المصري على البحر الأحمر ومنه إلى صحراء  مصر الشرقية إلى فقط ثم ركبوا النيل شمالاً إلى الإسكندرية. 

 وقد تكبد الرومان في هذه  الحملة خسائر فادحة بسبب المرض ونقص الإمدادات خلال الرحلة البرية الطويلة  وعدم حصول قائد الحملة أيليوس جالوس على معلومات كافية عن تلك البلاد التي  كان بصدد غزوها وقد كان بإمكانه أن يفعل ذلك عن طريق التجار الذين يعلمون  الكثير عن شبه جزيرة العرب وأقصر الطرق المؤدية إليها من خلال البحر الأحمر  مباشرة عن طريق ميناء "ميوس هورموس" أو ميناء "بيرنيكي" في أقصى جنوب مصر  دون حاجة إلى الرحلة البرية الطويلة بمحاذاة البحر الأحمر إلى الجنوب على  ساحل شبه الجزيرة. وقد ألقيت مسئولية فشل هذه المغامرة على القائد النبطي  سيلايوس الذي أُخذ إلى روما حيث أعدم، كما استبعد أيليوس جالوس من ولاية  مصر ربما في إشارة إلى عدم الرضا عن إخفاقه في الحملة. 

 وكان من آثار غياب أيليوس جالوس وجزء  من الحامية الرومانية عن مصر في شبه جزيرة العربة أن شجع الأثيوبيين على  خرق الاتفاقات التي سبق أن أبرمها معهم والي مصر الأول كورنيليوس جالوس  وحشدوا ثلاثين ألف رجل وتمكنوا سنة 25ق.م من الاستيلاء على أسوان  واليفانتين وفيلة وهزموا ثلاث كتائب رومانية كانت مقيمة في تلك المنطقة.  ولكن الوالي الجديد بترونيوس جمع قوة قوامها عشرة آلاف من المشاة وثمانمائة  من الفرسان وطردوا الأثيوبيين حتى بسيلكيس Pselkis وبعد ثلاثة أيام من  المفاوضات العقيمة بين الطرفين هاجم الرومان الأثيوبيين واجتاحوا بسيلكيس  ثم بريميس ثم العاصمة نباتا Napata على التوالي. وأرسلت "كانداكي" ملكة  الأثيوبيين تطلب السلام وسلمت الأسرى والغنائم التي غنمتها عند أسوان من  قبل فوجد بترونيوس أنه ليس من الحكمة أن يتوغل في هذه البلاد أكثر من ذلك  فعاد إلى الإسكندرية تاركًا حامية من 400 رجل أقامت لمدة عامين في بريميس،  وبعد هذين العامين وصلت الأنباء إلى بترونيوس أن الملكة كانداكي حاصرت  حاميته بقوة كبيرة فأسرع إلى نجدتهم وفك الحصار عنهم. وحين عرضت الملكة  العودة إلى المفاوضات مرة أخرى أمرها بأن تتصل بالإمبراطور مباشرة. وكان من  نتيجة اتصال الملكة بالإمبراطور أغسطس أن انسحبت القوات الرومانية من  الجزء الشمالي من تلك المنطقة التي أصبحت منطقة عسكرية فاصلة بها مجموعة  محطات متقاربة بمحاذاة النهر سنة 21ق.م، أما فيما يتعلق بالأمور المدنية  فقد كانت تعتمد على السلطات الرومانية في أقرب نومات مصر إلى هذه المنطقة  وهي اليفانتين. ولم نسمع شيئًا عن الأثيوبيين بعد حملة بترونيوس، ولكن يبدو  أن علاقاتهم بروما كانت علاقات سلمية بصفة عامة. 

 وفي مصر نفسها نفذ بترونيوس بعض  الإصلاحات حيث أشرف على تطهير الجيش لقنوات الري التي سدت خلال حكم أواخر  ملوك البطالمة بسبب تفاقم الاضطرابات والصراعات على العرش البطلمي مما نجم  عنه تناقص مساحة الأرض الزراعية في أواخر عهد البطالمة بصورة خطيرة. وبعد  تطهير قنوات الري بنجاح كبير أحس المزارعون بالرضا عن الإدارة الرومانية  لأن الفيضان الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه اثنى عشر ذراعًا أصبح يثمر خيرات زراعية  تفوق تلك التي تنتج عن فيضان ارتفاعه أربعة عشر ذراعًا في أواخر حكم  البطالمة. 

  ومن بين ما قام به بترونيوس أيضًا أنه صادر ممتلكات المعابد المصرية وجعلها  تؤول إلى خزانة الدولة. وكانت ممتلكات هذه المعابد وقوتها قد ازدادت بشكل  ملحوظ في ظل حكم الملوك البطالمة الضعاف في أواخر العصر البطلمي بعد أن كان  البطالمة الأوائل قد نظموا أمورها تنظيمًا دقيقًا، وكان أغسطس يدرك مدى  أهمية إخضاع هذه البؤرة التي تؤجج الإحساس الوطني بالعمل في إضعافها، ولذلك  فقد ألحقت الأراضي الزراعية التابعة للمعابد بأراضي الدولة حوالي سنة 20  أو 19ق. م. وقد سمح لبعض الكهنة بالاستمرار في زراعة الأرض التي كانت تابعة  للمعابد من قبل على أن يدفعوا إيجارًا مخفضًا نسبيًا للدولة، في حين أعطيت  لمعابد أخرى "إعانات Syntaxeis ولم تستمر في زراعة أراضيها حيث أسندت تلك  الأرض لمزارعين آخرين. وعهد بتنظيم أمور المعابد المحلية كلية إلى موظف  يطلق عليه لقب "أيديولوجوس Idiologos وهو الموظف المختص بالأمور المالية في  مصر الرومانية وكان يحمل أيضًا لقب "الكاهن الأكبر للإسكندرية وسائر مصر".  ولكن على الرغم من كبح أغسطس لجماح قوة الكهنة فإنه لم يتدخل في العبادات  والطقوس المحلية بل وبنى قدر كبير من المعابد الكبرى في مصر العليا في  عهده.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سيرته :
أغسطس قيصر واسمه الكامل، غايوس يوليوس  قيصر اوكتافيانوس ( 62 ق.م-14م).

 كان الوريث الوحيد ليوليوس قيصر  الدكتاتور الروماني وهو خال امه أتيا. عاصر أغسطس أواخر الجمهورية  الرومانية وحروبها الاهلية بعد خلاف خاله يوليوس قيصر مع مجلس الشيوخ  الروماني وحروبه مع بومبي واغتياله على يد بروتوس مما جعله يعقد حلفا مع  أحد جنرلات خاله وهو ماركوس انطونيوس ضد مغتالين يوليوس قيصر.

 أدى  ذلك لحرب أهلية أخرى، ثم انتصاره.

 صراعه الاخير، كان مع ماركوس  انطونيوس نفسه، ليتوج أول امبراطور روماني أو أب الامبراطورية: Patre  Patriae. 

الثلاثية  الثانية : 
تحالف  ماركوس أنطونيوس إثر اغتيال قيصر مع أكتافيوس و لابيدوس مكونين  التريومفيراتوس الثاني (43-33 ق.م.). انحلّ التريومفيراتوس سنة 33 ق.م.  وأزيح لابيدوس عن ساحة الأحداث بينما أدت الاختلافات بين أكتافيوس و ماركوس  أنطونيوس إلى نشوب حرب أهلية سنة 31 ق.م. انتهت بهزيمة هذا الأخير وحليفته  ملكة مصر كليوباترا السابعة في معركة أكتيوم البحرية حيث انتحر على إثرها  ماركوس أنطونيوس وذلك سنة 30 ق.م.

 كانت مصر تتمتع بموقع جغرافي  هام وبثروة طائلة خاصة بالنسبة لروما التي كانت تعيش على قمح مصر منذ وقت  طويل كما اعتبر المؤرخون مصر كونها كانت سلة غذاء الامبراطورية الرومانية ،  لذلك رأى الأمبراطور أغسطس أن يضع لمصر نظاماً خاصاً متميزاً عن الولايات  الأخرى ، فكانت تتبع الأمبراطور مباشرة وليس للسناتور ، كما أن حاكمها كان  ذو مرتبة أرفع من باقى حكام الولايات . 

الولاه الرومان في عصر أغسطس :
- كورنيلوس جالوس 30 ق . م
 -  بترونيوس 26 ق . م
 - ايليوس جالوس 25 ق . م
 - بترونيوس مرة ثناية  24 ق . م
 - روبريوس بارياروس 13 ق . م
 - توانيوس 7 ق . م
 -  أوكتا فيوس 1 ق . م
 - ماكسيموس
 - أكيل

منقول

----------

